# balsamic jelly recipe



## sluglady (Feb 26, 2009)

i would like to make my own balsamic jelly, does anyone have a recipe for this?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Could experiment using lemon jelly(jello?) packet using half hot water and half balsamic, or for a stronger balsamic flavour, even reducing some balsamic by half to concentrate the flavour and using that as the other half of the liquid required.

Not something I've tried, but it could work.


----------



## loves2run (Aug 2, 2010)

I found a fantastic recipe for balsamic jelly, served at BOKA KITCHEN + BAR in Seattle. (After I tasted my first batch I think in my nexdt one I may infuse the balsamic first with a sprig or 2 of fresh rosemary....)

*Balsamic Jelly*

1 C. Balsamic vinegar

1 1/2 teasp. unflavored gelatin

6 tables. honey

Sliced crusty bread, whipped butter, goat cheese, whatever you like.

Pour vinegar into small saucepan, sprinkle gelatin over it and let stand 10 minutes. Then stir over medium heat until gelatin dissolves and mixture is hot but do not allow to come to a simmer. Remover from heat, stir in honey, divide between desired number of small ramekins. Chill at least 8 hours before serving (Can be made up to one week ahead. )


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds great,

Another easy one is

Balsamic vinegar, orange rind, sugar, port, and liquid pectin, boil her down , jar, its a keeper.


----------



## collyo (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi, just saw this in the August Bon Appetit and can't wait to try...  Can you tell me why you divide it up into the small ramekins rather than just jar it to cool?  I like your idea of infusing it with rosemary.

Colly


----------

